# what pumilio is this



## troy b (Mar 8, 2004)

hi,
can anyone tell me what morph of pumilio this is? this is not my pic. it belongs to glenn but i did get this morph from him.









thanks for your help
troy


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

From what they have been selling them as it would be a Bruno pumilio. Although for the life of me I can't really tell the difference between Bruno, Cayo de Aqua, and even the Chiriqui Grande from most pictures. I have seen multiple pictures of all of these morphs, and there are individuals from each population that look basically the same...


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Also, if your frog looks like that picture... then you have one very attractive pumilio, no matter where it is from lol.


----------



## troy b (Mar 8, 2004)

hi,
thanks for the repley. i also, have the "blue & green" that look just like what reptile depot are selling as "bruno". i trying to find a male to go with the female that is just like the above pic. yes she is an awesome frog. i think i will have glenn try to match up my frogs with mates on his next shipment.
thanks
troy


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

wait, Reptile Depot is now selling pumilio? For how much? I wonder if they're bringing them to shows...

Dustin


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Yeah - I love how they're listing the Farm Raised pumilio as "Captive Born"!

I don't think so.

s


xjokerx said:


> wait, Reptile Depot is now selling pumilio? For how much? I wonder if they're bringing them to shows...


----------



## troy b (Mar 8, 2004)

hi,
doese anyone know someone that may have an extra? i really need to find a male. would it be safe to call her a chiriqui grande? that would be one of the closest morphs? 
thanks
troy


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I would call it a Bruno, since that is what everyone is calling all the green ones that came in. There are Brunos that look just like the Chiriqui Grande, and vice versa... and this also includes the Cayo de Aqua morph. So if the are importing them as Brunos I would stick with that, and look for a mate from the same shipment.[/code]


----------



## troy b (Mar 8, 2004)

hi,
thanks for the reply. but, i have the green form with grey/blue legs that are being called brunos. i just ordered a female from quality exotics. the same frog reptile depot is calling bruno. 
so are brunos like bastimentos with varying color forms?? i have followed all bruno adds and all have led to the more solid green with grey/blue legs. also, i don't want to do any morph mixing.
thanks
troy


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I agree that morph mixing would be horrible, and thats not what I am trying to say... but the only info given was Bruno, not the other like morphs. I don't know if I would really trust the info, but thats all we have to go on. They were originally marketing the Almirante as Blue Jeans... so go figure. I think all pumilio are very variable within their morphs. Check out this site:Dendrobates World and look at the 3 different galleries of Bruno, Chiriqui Grande, and even Cayo de Agua. Now tell me that there aren't individuals from each population that couldn't pass for another. There could be difference in size and other things, but I couldn't tell that just from pictures... So do you see what I am trying to get at? To be safe you could always breed like looking frogs from the same importation... but then you go onto the whole limited gene pool and line breeding discussion (currently going on in this board).


----------



## troy b (Mar 8, 2004)

hi,
thank you so very much   . that web site is what i was looking for   . now i was sold a green bastimentos that looks just like the first pic. so i actually have all three morphs from bruno. i don't meen to sound dumb  about all this but i want to make sure that my locals correct. the last thing want to do is end up with mixed morphs.
thank you so very much for your help.   
now 1 question: in my search for the two i need to find mates for. would i call them large spot bruno, and fine spot bruno? how would you discribe the differance between the two with out much detail?
all this would have been easier if the farmer and sellers could be more clear.   
thanks
troy


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

No problem, and your questions aren't dumb at all. You are asking all the right questions, sorry if I sounded like I was talking down to you or something... not my intentions at all. As for labeling your brunos differently... I am not sure on that one. It would depend on how their distribution is in the wild. Are all of these variations found together, and do they breed with each other? Sort of like the question with all the bastimentos colors. If they do breed freely and don't recognize the variations that we do, then I would say pair them up as you please (mix and match), but if they do breed to like frogs then you should probably be breeding similar patterned frogs. I haven't been there, so I couldn't tell you. You could put them in a large tank and see who pairs off with who, and then go from there. It would be a really cool mini experiment. So my answer to your question is... I don't know  lol. 

Yes, it would be a lot easier and a whole lot better if the farmers would get better info on the frogs.


----------



## troy b (Mar 8, 2004)

your right that would be a really cool mini experiment. i'm not sure just yet if i want to be the one to do it. right now i don't even want to bring up the subject of mixing morphs :lol: :lol: . 
once again thank you so very much for your help.   
troy


----------

